# Cab Fare in Aruba



## powrbkr (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm trying to decide - rent a car versus take cabs and can't remember what fares are like in Aruba. We'll be there for two weeks and usually go out to eat every evening...so, I'm trying to balance the cost of renting a car against paying cab fare at least once a day. Does anyone recall the cost of cab fare from the Surf Club to the down town and airport areas?

Thanks for your help.

Tom


----------



## nalismom (Apr 20, 2010)

Cab Fares can add up quickly in Aruba...especially if you like to go out every night and are there for two weeks.

We go every February for 2 weeks and always rent a car for the convenience of being able to do grocery shopping and going out to eat.


----------



## sun&fun (Apr 20, 2010)

*Taxi fares in Aruba*

Maybe this will help with your calculations.  

taxi fares  http://www.arubabound.com/transp/taxi_fares.htm


----------

